# [CLOSED] Celeste is here ✰



## adripiedri (May 17, 2020)

Hey guys!
Celeste is currently on my island (she's wandering around the right side of the island)
I've also got some DIYs on the beach in front of my house, though I ask you only take a DIY if you haven't learned it yet, please leave them for those who actually need them 

Comment your in-game name and island, and i'll PM you the dodo code, I'll like your comment so we know who's gotten the code so far

Sorry if I'm unresponsive in-game, I'm going to be mostly afk

(tips appreciated but not necessary)

Please please don't leave quietly (using the - button), it ruins it for everyone!!


----------



## Garrett (May 17, 2020)

Hi, I'd like to visit Celeste please.

Garrett from Canoubiers.


----------



## Onesti (May 17, 2020)

Alti from Onesti, and I'd love to visit Celeste


----------



## Yorli (May 17, 2020)

Yorli from Andromeda. Would love to visit please


----------



## moosegoose (May 17, 2020)

i'd love to come see celeste! Mich3ll3 from fyreisland


----------



## Kaey (May 17, 2020)

I'd like to come  Kaey from Golden!


----------



## Cosmic (May 17, 2020)

May I come by? Cosmic from Galaxia


----------



## MayorGong (May 17, 2020)

Hi! May I visit? 
I'm Arantxa from Namu Island


----------



## littlewing (May 17, 2020)

oh, i'd love to visit if you have time! i'm spencer from harmonica.

(editing to add: could you include what you look like in-game in the PM or alternatively where you prefer tips to be dropped?)


----------



## lclcola (May 17, 2020)

I'd like to come.
I can let you catalog the entire white rattan set if you like.

Omni from Riven


----------



## ladymidnight (May 17, 2020)

-


----------



## LynseyH666 (May 17, 2020)

Hey! I’d love to visit, please! 
I’m LynseyH666 from IslaDeLuna.


----------



## Taishan (May 17, 2020)

Hi. May I visit? I’m Taishan from Kurohime.


----------



## chlostick (May 17, 2020)

Hi! I would love to visit!

chlostick from friendland


----------



## EpiDemic (May 17, 2020)

Hey j would like to visit

Lizzy From Simarka


----------



## Ichigo. (May 17, 2020)

I'd like to visit as well! Ichigo from Meadow


----------



## Aliya (May 17, 2020)

I'd love to come visit Celeste! Aliya from Seabrook


----------



## bluemusicgrl (May 17, 2020)

Victoria from Merisiga, and I'd love to visit


----------



## anotherwoodenidea (May 17, 2020)

I’d love to visit if you’re still open - Ben from Stinktown!


----------



## JordanRhysBaker (May 17, 2020)

I’d love to come please!

Jordan from Wales


----------



## seikoshi (May 17, 2020)

id love to come! Aisha from Iri


----------



## zetapsicq (May 17, 2020)

I’d love to visit. Kristofer from Tucker.


----------



## windloft (May 17, 2020)

i'd love to swing by! feli from appletop.


----------



## lars708 (May 17, 2020)

Could I come over?

Lars from Beignet!

Edit: didn't realize you were doing 1 person at a time

I'm gonna sleep now so you can skip me, thanks anyways


----------



## Crystalflakez (May 17, 2020)

Zoë from Lunarland, id love to visit!


----------



## AlexandraVegeta (May 17, 2020)

Hey! Can I visit please? Alexandra from Vegeta


----------



## ~Kilza~ (May 17, 2020)

Hey, I'd like to come by if you're still running this. ~Kilza~ from Vasisland


----------



## Romaki (May 17, 2020)

Would love to come by! IGN is Annika from Hawaii.


----------



## morthael (May 17, 2020)

would love to come by if you’re still hosting! morthael from terminus.


----------



## Baroque (May 17, 2020)

I’d love to come over too! Thanks  I’m Alexis from Eureka!


----------



## nerfeddude (May 17, 2020)

I would love to stop by if you're still hosting~
Зои from Сансет


----------



## froggycrosser (May 17, 2020)

I'd love to come! 
Keni from Waterloo


----------



## Timexturner (May 17, 2020)

can I come? Caitlin from Faebelle


----------



## SoSu (May 17, 2020)

I'd love to come! SoSu from Cardiff.


----------



## Ruiein (May 17, 2020)

I'd like to come! Myles from Arteriia


----------

